# Digiti-zed Linux Poll...



## khandu (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey ppl... 

I think its time that digit gives us readers some 5 pages atleast / month about Linux.. startin from basic to tweaking - networking - gaming - installing - configuring - compiling - hacks.. a general every issue guide for Linux users which is growing rapidly in India..   

Will help a lot of question askers here in the fourm and also give a promotion to open source-code al over india..   

I know Digit has been givin something about linux in some issues.. but thats not good enugh according to me.. it should be a regular section...

What u ppl think???  8)


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2004)

i agree


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 16, 2004)

u said it, bro!


----------



## medpal (Apr 16, 2004)

hi i agree too.
i am not much exposed to linux and novices like me will be very much benefitted from this.
btw in poll title shouldnt it be DIGITI......ZED instead of DIGITALI.....SED.


----------



## ujjwal (Apr 16, 2004)

Completely, truly, wholly, absolutely .... agree.


----------



## khandu (Apr 16, 2004)

medpal said:
			
		

> hi i agree too.
> i am not much exposed to linux and novices like me will be very much benefitted from this.
> btw in poll title shouldnt it be DIGITI......ZED instead of DIGITALI.....SED.



Yea man.. sorry dude.. cant edit it agin..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 17, 2004)

You can edit it ...


----------



## khandu (Apr 17, 2004)

cant u see i already have..


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 17, 2004)

So i guess every1 agrees........me too voted for inclusion of linux articles in every digit issue.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2004)

Well. well .. well..
I had baught last digit issue a year ago.. y ? b'coz no linux in there.. it has but that is like Daal mein kandar..

So now i baught PCQ or LFY ..


----------



## firewall (Apr 17, 2004)

*yup.......*



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Well. well .. well..
> I had baught last digit issue a year ago.. y ? b'coz no linux in there.. it has but that is like Daal mein kandar..
> 
> So now i baught PCQ or LFY ..




hey... same  here.....


----------



## ujjwal (Apr 17, 2004)

Landslide so far ...


----------



## khandu (Apr 17, 2004)

hope the digit crew is payin attention to this poll/petition


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 17, 2004)

Insight > Linux works


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2004)

What I now think that DIGIT is for those who are new to computers... specially M$ Env. 
What you others say ?


----------



## khandu (Apr 17, 2004)

exactly.. but ppl are these days shipping linux also with computers like IBM etc.. so ppl who r new to computers should be helped in both MS and Linux.. cause these 2 r the most leading OS in India.. (mac not that much although 'cause of price).. 

Digit should realise the potential of increasing their sales thru this also.. as many ppl have said that they left Digit cause hardly or no insight of Linux in it


----------



## digen (Apr 18, 2004)

i think that digit should take it as an opportunity to teach Linux thru their magazine(n increase their sales).i think tht it is time now tht we break the doors open,let the tux come in.i hope tht Digit will include useful info on Linux ATLEAST in EVERY ISSUE.


----------



## svenkat83 (Apr 18, 2004)

For a change I voted for a second option. 
But I'm a Windows fan.And I don't think we need to be rich to run Windows as our OS.
Linux,Let it become more User friendly then I'll go for it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2004)

medpal said:
			
		

> btw in poll title shouldnt it be DIGITI......ZED instead of DIGITALI.....SED.


both r correct spellings.


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 18, 2004)

Has anyone seen the IBM Linux ad on TV. i luved it .


THE FUTURE IS OPEN !!!


----------



## khandu (Apr 18, 2004)

svenkat83 said:
			
		

> For a change I voted for a second option.
> But I'm a Windows fan.And I don't think we need to be rich to run Windows as our OS.
> Linux,Let it become more User friendly then I'll go for it.



Well if u don't wanna go into *piracy Law* then Windows is still expensive to buy in India.. pirated we can get windows in 50 bucks.. we all know that..  8) 

And Linux is now more user friendly with its Gnome and X interface.. its just the word "LINUX" makes ppl think.. *OH MY GOD!!! *i need to be an *computer FREAK *to run something called Linux.. and that is so untrue.. 

May I ask how did u learn Windows?? Perhaps by hit n trial i guess.. as we all do.. so even exploring Linux will make u familiar and it will be easy as the trend increases in India..   

Its not tough at all.. believe me...

btw the AD on TV is cool man.. infact all IBM ads are..


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 19, 2004)

dont u guys think that the popularity of linux decreases because of the command line interface.
even for small tasks, we need to type the commands in the terminal.
actually, does the layman need it? We could all use with a less command line and more graphical interface (Thats why i think people prefer windows more than linux) 

but hey, there's no denying it - the future is indeed open.

but i dont understand why the ibm guys took a child who looks (a bit shockingly similar) like Eminem to portray linux.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2004)

@ Sreevirus..
Well when you use command line then you do what you kno.. No mess and ofcourse when windows get crashed    you have to goto command line to recover it.. 

What is the FuNDA-- >> command line is more powerful. 

another ex. ? well in windows most of the time Norton gets corrupt and refuses to run script to scan then u can still use ur cammand line to do so..


----------



## firewall (Apr 19, 2004)

*WoooW...!!!*

hey....till now it's 100% vote for GNU/LINUX... kool...

though this forum looks like ( overall ) pro-windoz....



interesting.....


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey ricky,
its not that i hate linux, i'm also trying to learn... atleast i'm doing so(i've installed RH Linux 9)I've tried to convince a lot of my friends to try
linux, but they are all saying that its much too hard to learn. mainly because of the command line. The bitter truth remains that everyone cannot be avid programmers.Not  everyone can be tagged as geeks. 
Many of the people just want to watch movies, surf the net, etc. In this scenario, windows wins because of the ease of use.

Yes, the command line is indeed powerful, but people just cant learn c and perl just like that. Even in windows when do we use the command line? When something critical happens. (as you said)

They just want an easily operatable and learnable OS... this is where linux fails to woo the people...Its much too complex.

Simple tasks like installing a software or configuring a modem can be done in just a few steps in windows (Next...Next...Next....Finish and viola! its done) Consider the same tasks in linux... u have to do a whole lot of mindboggling steps.

For a little improvement of linux as a desktop OS, i think that the command line should be used as a second option.

But personally, i somehow like linux better than windows.(its free in all aspects)


----------

